# Food ingredient? Animal Plasma



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.natureslogic.com/products/cp.html

At my local pet food store they were introducing this food. No artifical supplements, high quality ingredients, etc. I ran into a food ingredient that I haven't seen before, animal plasma. Why would I want animal plasma in my cat food? Ok it's a blood product, but really is this a good idea? I'm not sure how I feel about this. What do you all think?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Ew.
I heard of some horrible stuff in food, but that sounds like one of the worst.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I spoke with the manufacturer of Nature's Logic, which is the food I'm feeding Gizmo now. I objected to the use of animal plasma.

The plasma is separated from the red blood cells. It's the same stuff that is used for blood transfusion (although it obviously comes from an animal and not a human being!)

Why do they use it? It contains natural vitamins and minerals. Most cat foods, I was told, synthesize the vitamins. Some can originate in coal tar derivatives. A natural product will contain natural ingredients, and the plasma was considered perfectly safe and natural.

The cat is a carnivore that would normally eat the blood of its prey. I see nothing wrong with feeding an animal-plasma coated food to Gizmo. The cat is in better health than she's been for some time and she loves the food.

Cats aren't people, and we shouldn't identify our tastes with theirs.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Cat food is made from animals. Plasma should not be an objectionable ingredient if it is safe, food grade stuff. I'd much rather feed that to the cat than some of the ingredients in low grade cat foods.


----------



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

My concern is if the health risk of (probably) cow plasma is worth the nutritional benefit. Using blood products make me nervous due to the risk of diseases like prions, which we don't really understand yet. 

I do, however, like to get away from synthetic supplements to a sustainable product. I'm not squeamish about my kitties eating animals and most animal products as long as they come from a bag or a can! 8O 

Thanks Gizmocat for calling and asking Nature's Logic directly.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

HI there,

I asked specifically about BSE as well. None of the plasma is from grassfed cows, so there's always a risk, but you could say the same for the chickens and the other animals used to make the food. 

I think that the plasma is safe. The manufacturer assured me that it was. Interestingly enough my vet warned me against feeding a raw meat diet to Gizmo because of the risk of bird flu, which has been shown to 'jump species' to cats.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

gizmocat said:


> Interestingly enough my vet warned me against feeding a raw meat diet to Gizmo because of the risk of bird flu, which has been shown to 'jump species' to cats.


But the bird flu has shown to transfer through saliva so the risk for contamination when feeding meat from tame birds should be minimal. I have no problems feeding raw chicken even though a few cats have died due to the bird flu here in Europe (roaming cats who got the disease from wild birds).


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

All cat food, except for raw, is processed.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

There's quite a difference between chemical and natural supplements. I prefer the natural ones.


----------

